# Template printing software



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

I need to make some templates larger than 8 ½ x 11 inches. I would like to print them to paper and then transfer them to wood, MDF etc.
That said, I am looking for software that I can print out images bigger than a standard letter size page. Long time ago a lot of printing software would print out banners or signs over multiple sheets of paper. The user had to tape the sheets together per the register marks to make one large sign. It worked rather well.

What are most of you doing now for large templates?
Thanks


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Charlie, what are you using presently to produce your paper patterns/templates ?

.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Check out Mathias Wandell.


BigPrint


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

John Smith_ said:


> Charlie, what are you using presently to produce your paper patterns/templates ?
> 
> .


Either free hand (not pretty) or printing them in Word, tracing over carbon paper to my template material and scroll sawing them out.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

yep - I did that for years. I finally skipped the carbon paper and just glued the paper to the wood.
in the beginning, for large signs, I actually used those "rub on" letters on clear film to put in an
overhead projector. some were so big, I had to wait until dark and be 20 or more feet from the
wood in the driveway. later on, I got a 36" wide plotter that printed from a roll of paper.
what you are doing now is pretty much the standard, just skip the carbon paper and glue
the paper to the wood.
if you really want to expand your system, look for a plotter on ebay, amazon, or other market sources
and it will actually draw to your scale on paper from CorelDraw or other art programs.
a sizeable financial investment for a hobby, but if you are serious about it, a very welcome addition.
you can find a new 24" plotter for less than $300.00 including signmaking software.

.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Charlie68 said:


> I need to make some templates larger than 8 ½ x 11 inches. I would like to print them to paper and then transfer them to wood, MDF etc.
> That said, I am looking for software that I can print out images bigger than a standard letter size page. Long time ago a lot of printing software would print out banners or signs over multiple sheets of paper. The user had to tape the sheets together per the register marks to make one large sign. It worked rather well.
> 
> What are most of you doing now for large templates?
> Thanks


Put your file on a thumb drive and take it to Kinko's, FedEx, ... or some similar printing service. They will have large format printers. I often print templates on Avery full sheet Shipping Label paper #8165 and use the scissors appropriately.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Charlie68 said:


> I need to make some templates larger than 8 ½ x 11 inches. I would like to print them to paper and then transfer them to wood, MDF etc.
> That said, I am looking for software that I can print out images bigger than a standard letter size page. Long time ago a lot of printing software would print out banners or signs over multiple sheets of paper. The user had to tape the sheets together per the register marks to make one large sign. It worked rather well.
> What are most of you doing now for large templates?
> Thanks


I Usually take my pattern over the office depot or some such place they will enlarge to the size you want come home paste on[/QUOTE]


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Charlie68 said:


> I need to make some templates larger than 8 ½ x 11 inches. I would like to print them to paper and then transfer them to wood, MDF etc.
> That said, I am looking for software that I can print out images bigger than a standard letter size page. Long time ago a lot of printing software would print out banners or signs over multiple sheets of paper. The user had to tape the sheets together per the register marks to make one large sign. It worked rather well.
> 
> What are most of you doing now for large templates?
> Thanks


Here is a way using a free program online PosteRazor - Make your own poster!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you are using a Windows computer it comes with Paint. I load the image into Paint them crop and resize to the size that I want them print it out. I then have to cut off the margins and glue or tape the pages together. It's cheap and quick which both work for me. I then either use carbon paper to transfer to the wood if I want a couple of copies or spray adhesive if I just want one piece or if I'm making a template for my router. The only downside is the quality and size of the original image vs the size of the final image. If you blow it up too large the edges get fuzzy. If I was going to do this frequently, I'd go for a better program than Paint but for my occasional use it works just fine.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Most printer software will print one file on multiple sheets, if you send them a file that is larger than the paper available. You then get to trim and paste the sheets together to make your oversize print/template, or just align each with the neighboring sheets as you glue them to the work. Nothing lost but a little ink and paper to try it. Just use 8 1/2 X 11 paper and send an over size file to the printer. I once did this frequently, but now have a 60" wide format printer.

Charley


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

roxanne562001 said:


> Here is a way using a free program online PosteRazor - Make your own poster!


THANK YOU Roxanne !!!
I downloaded the program and tried it out today and it definitely has many applications.
a great tool to have for any kind of projects that need to be cut out, carved, routed or painted.
and this is a good reason to save all those one sided papers so you can "recycle"
to print on the backside. (short learning curve, too).

John

.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Would big print work with sketchup?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

B&W film developed and projected by slide projector did the trick for me 30 years ago. The enlargement is quite accurate and very large. Yes, you can still get film.
Learn what a pounce pattern is. These are sign maker's tools and tricks.Picture attached is from enlargement of a painting in a book.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

*Roxanne and Charlie*68*:*
I just tried the PosteRazor program this morning to print out a template for
a sign I want to start on this weekend. this is NOT my design - it is a design
that I found on the net somewhere (I forget where) and I modified it a bit to suit me.
it is approximately 3ft x 3ft and will be carved out of HDU - not wood.
the term "Hand Carved Wood Signs" you would expect a wood sign with maybe some stain.
a "Hand Crafted" sign can be anything from wood to metal to foam to a wood post.
and most likely, painted.
this project will be processed using several tools: pounce wheels, transfer paper, Roto-Zip,
hand-held router, and assortment of knives and gouges, flex-shaft sanding burrs, yada yada yada.
anyway, I just wanted to get back to you on the program and I found that it was very accurate
in the "tiling" method. you choose how you want to print, and trim off the excess accordingly
before proceeding to the glue-up process.
I will make a project album when I get it started.
Roxanne - thank you again for the suggestion. (dang, I really miss my 36" wide plotter !!! ).
*the first photo is 20 sheets of paper laying together.
the second photo is all sheets trimmed and glued together to make a seamless pattern.
the bottom photo is how the finished project "might" look. I'm sure there will be 
several changes made during the fabrication process.*




























.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad it helped you out!!


----------

